# Problema con Mkisofs

## tigrezno

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de crear una imagen iso con mkisofs.

El problema es que le pongo las opciones -R para crear un CD linux con sus nombres largos y permisos, y se empeña en cambiarlos a 8 caracteres.

Alguien sabe que puede ser?

Gracias.

(he probado -J, -allow-multidot, etc)

----------

## lanark

podrías trascribir la linea de comandos completa y la del mount de la imagen tambien? tal vez así podremos comprender mejor tu problema...

----------

## katossi

Debrias probar la opcion -r y la -J, con eso a mi me funciona de maravillas.

Un saludo,

katossi

----------

